# Vektografik für PC-Gehäuse :(



## derVader (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo  Ich habe "versucht" unter FreeBSD ( Unix ) ein Bild das ich gerne in ein Plexiglas gravieren lassen würde zu erstellen bzw. umzuwandeln. Ich habe allerding keine Programme gefunden mit denen ich das machen könnte. Die meisten Progs. sind leider für win systeme. Die Frage was ich jetzt an einen von euch hab: Wenn ich das bild verschicke, ist dann einer von euch in der Lage ( hat lust ^^ ) mir dieses Bild in eine Vektorgrafik umzuwandeln? Währe super nett wenn mir da evtl einer weiterhelfen könnte. 

Bis denn dann mfg v4d3r


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
also ich hätte frühestens in zwei Wochen Zeit dafür ansonsten wenn dein Problem ist es selber zu machen das du kein Vektorprogramm hast von Microsoft gibt es das kostenlose Expression 3. Wenn du jedoch nicht unter Windows arbeitest kann ich dir erst in ca. zwei Wochen helfen!

Viele Grüße


----------



## dwsklee (20. Juli 2004)

*vektor*

Schicke mir doch einfach mal das Bild werde sehen was ich machen kann!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Juli 2004)

Hi,
hatte dich ja ganz vergessen  . Habe jetzt natürlich auch Zeit, wie geschrieben.

MFG


----------



## thoru (20. Juli 2004)

Moin...

vielleicht kannst du das Bild hier mal posten.

cu
thoru


----------



## derVader (22. Juli 2004)

*hier isses*

Hier iss das gute Stück


----------



## Mythos007 (22. Juli 2004)

Wenn Du das Bild in eine Vectorgrafik umgewandelt bekommen
hast dann meld Dich doch noch mal bitte bei mir  Ich zahle gut


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Juli 2004)

Hi,
kleine Info ich glaube das man beim Gravieren wie beim Plotten nur Flächen verwenden darf (kann mich aber auch irren).
Das Bild ist aber ganz schön harter Tobak  .

MFG


----------



## Night Vision Worker (29. Juli 2004)

Wie DirtyWorld richtig anmerkt: "beim Plotten nur Flächen verwenden"


Wie die Stadtwappen im Hintergrund auf diesem Bild:

http://www.architekturillustrationen-berlin.de/images/bild_architekturillustration_architekturdarstellung_visualisierung_simulation_immobilienfotos_reinzeichnung.jpg

sorry!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. August 2004)

Frag mal deinen Graveur ob er mit verläufen arbeiten kann oder ob diese auch probleme machen.


----------

